# Italian Navy Aircraft Carrier ‘Cavour’ Ready for F-35B Joint Strike Fighters



## Colin Parkinson (2 Jun 2020)

Italian Navy Aircraft Carrier ‘Cavour’ Ready for F-35B Joint Strike Fighters
The ship is designed to combine fixed wing V/STOL and helicopter air operations, command and control operations and the transport of military or civil personnel and heavy vehicles. The 134 m (440 ft), 2,800 m2 (30,000 sq ft) hangar space can double as a vehicle hold capable of holding up to 24 main battle tanks (typically Ariete) or many more lighter vehicles (50 Dardo IFV, 100+ Iveco LMV), and is fitted aft with access ramps rated to 70 tons, as well as two elevators rated up to 30 tons for aircraft. Cavour can also operate as landing platform helicopter, accommodating heavy transport helicopters (AgustaWestland UH-101A ASH) and 325 marines (91 more, on option).[8] The Cavour has a displacement of 27,900 tons but can reach more than 30,000 tons at full military capacity.[2


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzK8zO4pyic


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Jun 2020)

Very nice - in the meantime maybe we should get dibs on the Italian F-35s when they are done with them.


----------

